# Raspberry PI



## jvarnell (Apr 9, 2014)

Have any of y'all done anything with a Raspberry PI that has Debian on the SD card?  How striped down is the Debian?

I am looking at setting up a TVHeadend on it to be a WebServer for my HDHomeRun Prime.  I don't know how much room is left on the SD for this and if the speed is ok to stream 3 HD TV signals at once.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 9, 2014)

Good question! I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Steve Lloyd (Apr 18, 2015)

You can set a usb memory stick to be the operating drive it just needs to boot from the SD card. So this would  get round the limits of the SD card.


----------



## jvarnell (Apr 21, 2015)

Steve Lloyd said:


> You can set a usb memory stick to be the operating drive it just needs to boot from the SD card. So this would  get round the limits of the SD card.


Yes there are a lot of ways to get more memory but I was just wanting to know without buying the Raspberry PI with debin on it what I will have to add to make it more like what I use.   I have bought it since and had to add a bunch of stuff so I could use SNORT on it.  I also have had to use a UHS SD card so SNORT would act right.


----------



## Lars 241 (May 20, 2015)

Ok, so we have a Pi, my son uses it for his 4H project.  We used a 16G SD card, it had maybe 12 or so left after install. This may help you some. https://wiki.debian.org/RaspberryPi  We use the default Raspbian, with has every command that I am familiar with. https://www.raspbian.org/

I however am more familiar with Ubuntu.  https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/

We currently have it running as a mumble server, a full Apache 2 server and mySQL.  Not sure on your speed question, OS speed?  Network?  We have a gigabit wifi USB, but it came with a 10/100. However, if anything I'd recommend looking at the new Pi2 if the OS speed is an issue.  https://www.raspberrypi.org/raspberry-pi-2-on-sale/


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 27, 2018)

I have a half dozen PIs at home running my DNS, some metrics systems, a service locator (Consul) and a secrets manager (vault). I also run a demo lab on a pi and a small form factor computer.
Raspbian is a robust OS with a lot of options. Anything it doesn't have you can compile (slowly) as long as the libraries support arm chips, which most things do.


----------



## bro.william (Mar 28, 2019)

i use my pi to run PPP and FTP servers that connect my 30-year-old Mac SE (at excruciatingly slow speeds!) to my home network and the internet.


----------



## dmurawsky (Mar 28, 2019)

I wrote an article on my DNS/Consul/Vault deployment at home in case anyone is interested. 
https://theendofthetunnel.org/2018/08/29/rebuilding-the-homesteads-dns-with-consul-dnsmasq-and-ansible/


----------



## Troy Kocher (Jul 22, 2019)

We have completed a wireless print  project at the office using Pi's, because I couldn't locate any 5ghz wireless print servers. So far it's working quite nicely, we have SSH, cups and nagios monitoring turned open. Other than that the VLAN is lockdown very tightly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

